# Best hooks for redfish?



## JerseyFisherman (Mar 10, 2009)

I am from New Jerseyand I usually use a sliding rig with an 8/0 Gamakatsu Octopus Circle hook for striped bass. I'll be in pensacola for a month starting in mid march and will be doing a lot of fishing. What hook and rig do most people reccomend?

Also I couldnt quite tell by the posts. Where do most people fish for them inshore or the Gulf Island Park? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks. :usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That rig is great here too! Especially for fishing around structure..The hook is fine just downsize..Those Gamakatsu are great hooks! You will be catching big reds in no time!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

2/0 circle


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Depending on the size fish that you are targeting, I use 4/0 owner mutu light. I use the heavy ones for big over slot reds.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I use an owner 2/0 mutu light circle hook....


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

A very sharp one!


----------

